# Books for sale



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

Had some time to clean my book shelf and I found out a had a couple double books and while getting them out of there I picked through some more books 

Raising pigs successfully $8 have 2 of these books

Raising milk goats successfully $8

Raising poultry successfully $8

Raising sheep the modern way (little bit worn some pages are loose) $6

The internet for dummies $0.25

Do it yourself kitchen and bath renovations $0.25

Easy bazaar crafts $2

The practical handbook of carpentry $2 

Basic woodworking $1

No work garden book $2

Keepsake crafts $1

Contracting your home $2

Shell crafts for kids $1

1 story home plans $2

Readers digest how to do just about anything $1

Horse breeding $10

A simplified guide to collecting american coins $2

Paint and wallpaper $3

Installing and finishing drywall $3

Kitchens and bathrooms $3

Readers digest complete do it yourself manual $3

How to make your own furniture $1

The complete guide to painting and decorating $3 

I might add more if I go through some more books but for now that's what I got 

Prices are WITH OUT SHIPPING send me your zip code along with the books you want and ill get the shipping quote


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

Will also trade some books for a ear tagger or tags that havnt been used mostly looking for blank tags but the numbers will work also 

Or trade for other farm stuff or different animal books bee keeping, cows beef or dairy books, 

Pig ear notcher, water nipples or the bowls, 

Or other stuff I can use more than these books mostly farm stuff but let me know what you have if you want to trade


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

Still have all these books and would like to see them gone soon you can feel free to make offers also


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow, I must be massing quite a collection. I own all the animal books you list except for horse breeding already. lol!


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

Lol everytime I got a new animal I bought a book first now we got what we want and can make money on and sold the rest of the animals that were just 'pets' cause we didn't have a market for them

But now with feed costs idk what's worth keeping anymore I can almost make more money just crop farming


----------



## earthdance (Dec 31, 2011)

I PMed you about books.


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

updated the list of books still for sale


----------

